# How many of your type does it take to change a light bulb?



## GrannyWeatherwax (Jun 8, 2010)

ISTJ: One worked in the past, so one will work now!

ISFJ: Only one, me, as long as it is OK with everyone else.

INFJ: Does the light bulb really want to be changed? 

INTJ: Could you please define change? And what exactly do you mean by a light bulb?

ISTP: I

ISFP: O, the ISFP is happy just sitting there and experiencing the dark

INFP: 2, one to change it and one for support

INTP: Hmm...light..., illuminate... I=10.76LT(I/4f)(F/V)� Hcos40+If

ESTP: None, till I check the breaker.

ESFP: Who cares - the important thing is that it would be fun!

ENFP: Well let's see, there's one to notice the bulb is out, and one to make a new lampshade, and one to read a magazine article on alternative lighting means, and one to draw a picture of a candle, and...

ENTP: One, but only after tightening, wiggling, shaking, testing, etc. to make sure it's not something else.

ESTJ: The cost/benefit ratio would dictate only one.

ESFJ: At least 2 - let me get on the phone and call someone to come over...

ENFJ: But that was my favorite light bulb!

ENTJ: YOU!!! CHANGE THAT DARN BULB!!!


----------



## Jinxies (May 5, 2010)

Hehehe, funny. I was thinking... well, if you noticed it was out you should just change it before I get there. Otherwise, I'll raise my eyebrow at you and wonder why you didn't take care of it if you already knew about it... were you incapable? Incompetent? Lazy? or just trying to annoy me?


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats awesome, very enlightening :blushed:


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

UncertainSomething said:


> Thats awesome, very enlightening :blushed:


I love bad puns! yay!


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

Hehe. I figure I would contemplate the contrast between light and dark, then notice that it's dark, then spend an hour thinking about how I could rig up a light using duct tape, cardboard and/or coat hangers, then finally change the light bulb. :tongue:


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

To be honest, I would think, "later", and go and party somewhere else......


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

I would think "I can do it... *procrastinate* maybe later. I'll just invent something that changes the lightbulb for me!"


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm usually the person there for support while someone else changes it heh


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

JoleneSummer said:


> I'm usually the person there for support while someone else changes it heh


 
just don't let go of the ladder, mkay?


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

Awesome!

I'm surprised you used the sunglasses smiley over the 'lightbulb' pic 
*quickly checks granny's type*


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

GrannyWeatherwax said:


> INTP: Hmm...light..., illuminate... I=10.76LT(I/4f)(F/V)� Hcos40+If


Hahaha I loved this one, its like intellectual epilepsy :laughing:



> ENFP: Well let's see, there's one to notice the bulb is out, and one to make a new lampshade, and one to read a magazine article on alternative lighting means, and one to draw a picture of a candle, and...


This one I don't agree with.


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

Willy said:


> This one I don't agree with.


How about,
Group of ENFP's:
"hey the lights out"
"we should get one of those multi coloured ones that..."
"No man, a disco light! It'd be awesom..."
"No way, that's a little bit ESTP don't you think."
"true *high five* I know! let's light a bomfire outside instead, we could invite a few people around..."
"or we could all get glowsticks!!!"
"hey, where's the kitty money for a new bulb?"
"we spent it on nachos and beer, remember?"
"I've heard you can make solar-powered lights out of old jars, would be really cool with beer bottle or something"
"we should totally do that!!!"
"we could sell them online and make a mint"
-non ENFP "hey, have you guys fixed the light yet"
"No the light bulb's blown,... we'll get it sorted tomorrow. We've got this sweet bombfire cracking outside though, come join us!!!"
"It's gonna be a great night... here's your ENTP/ESTP/ENFJ friends coming in".


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

ShadowPlay said:


> How about,
> Group of ENFP's:
> "hey the lights out"
> "we should get one of those multi coloured ones that..."
> ...


Hhahaha, you never specified how many ENFP there are. I can't imagine more than 10 there must be a critical mass, because one of the quotes would be 'HEY EVERYONE WATCH ME! NO WATCH ME!" ENFP need an audience always.

you can make solar-power lights out of old jars?! OMG


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

It's true, they charge up by day and last about 5hours into the night.
ThinkGeek :: Sun and Moon Jars (quick google search, but I'm sure you could find a better site if you wanted to make your own!)


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

GrannyWeatherwax said:


> ENFP: Well let's see, there's one to notice the bulb is out, and one to make a new lampshade, and one to read a magazine article on alternative lighting means, and one to draw a picture of a candle, and...
> 
> ENTJ: YOU!!! CHANGE THAT DARN BULB!!!


These two are deffo right on the money.


----------



## pajamiez (Mar 5, 2010)

Oooo, yes.. and

I do not understand why it is seen by those people as unintelligent to be incapable of doing common tasks such as changing a light bulb, there could be an alien who held very much of his own perspective on our world and did not know how how to change one.. I'd much rather be associated with them


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Willy said:


> Hhahaha, you never specified how many ENFP there are. I can't imagine more than 10 there must be a critical mass, because one of the quotes would be 'HEY EVERYONE WATCH ME! NO WATCH ME!" ENFP need an audience always.
> 
> you can make solar-power lights out of old jars?! OMG


I'm going to have to agree with this. In a room full of ENFPs I'd definitely be jumping up and down, yelling something or other. :laughing:



pajamiez said:


> Oooo, yes.. and
> 
> I do not understand why it is seen by those people as unintelligent to be incapable of doing common tasks such as changing a light bulb, there could be an alien who held very much of his own perspective on our world and did not know how how to change one.. I'd much rather be associated with them


This is true. Changing light bulbs is for people with ladders. Or chairs. Or people who are freakishly tall. Or have really low ceilings for some reason. 
Besides, everyone knows that geniuses work in the dark.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

_ENTJ: YOU!!! CHANGE THAT DARN BULB!_!!

Almost. I think our language would be a bit more colorful. :crazy:


----------



## GrannyWeatherwax (Jun 8, 2010)

Dear Sigmund said:


> _ENTJ: YOU!!! CHANGE THAT DARN BULB!_!!
> 
> Almost. I think our language would be a bit more colorful. :crazy:


Lol, enlighten us!


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

More


GrannyWeatherwax said:


> ENTJ: YOU!!! CHANGE THAT DARN BULB!!!


 than



> INTJ: Could you please define change? And what exactly do you mean by a light bulb?


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

alfreda said:


> To be honest, I would think, "later", and go and party somewhere else......



Yes, I probably would do the same.

Or would stare at it a while and think back to Edison's first experiments and imagine what the world would be like without arificial light, then ponder why they are bulbs and not cylinders or cubes. Edison was kind-of a nutcase in a lot of ways. He really screwed Tesla, I remember that. I wonder if now is the time to upgrade to LED lighting, which is longer-lasting and uses less energy. I wonder if I can get those from Amazon? Hmmmm . . oh, what time is it? I dunno. Any grapes left in the fridge?


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Hard to tell. The little light doesn't come on when you open the door.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

GrannyWeatherwax said:


> Lol, enlighten us!



OK 

ENTJ: You, over there. Change that damn mother fuckin, light bulb.

Then after it was changed. The ENTJ would say that the light bulb wasnt changed right and do it themselves.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

How many INTPs? Just one - an anomaly, one who decides to unglue itself from the spiral of contemplation that inevitably arises with every problem. 

Assuming we even NOTICE that the lightbulb's out, we'd probably go off in a tangent and ramble on about "CHANGE", symbols of naught, and the systemics of the universe while simultaneously pondering the creation of an artificial system capable of transduction, ultimately shifting the conversation from the absence of light to simulacra in a matter of five seconds...


----------



## Troy Raven (May 26, 2010)

GrannyWeatherwax said:


> ISTJ: One worked in the past, so one will work now!
> 
> ISFJ: Only one, me, as long as it is OK with everyone else.
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!! the enfp, isfp and intp were really funny.....:crazy:

:laughing::happy:


----------



## krwheel (Dec 5, 2008)

Willy said:


> This one I don't agree with.


(in reference to the ENFP one....)

You're right, the problem with the ENFP one is that none of those spectacular projects would ever get completed without another type being there.


----------



## rebornintheglory (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't think you could change a lightbulb if you had all the INFPs in the world.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Just one infp. _When_ you want that light bulb changed is a different story.


----------



## Isildin (Aug 4, 2010)

why would i want to change the lightbulb?
its much more easier to (day)dream in the dark!


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

INTJ - A team of engineers, inventors, and scientists.
(not to change the lightbulb, but to invent something to change it for them/a lightbulb that never needs replacing)


----------



## GailStrife (Jul 31, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> INTJ - A team of engineers, inventors, and scientists.
> (not to change the lightbulb, but to invent something to change it for them/a lightbulb that never needs replacing)


When they invent it be sure to make them share. Then i won't have to spend a month thinking about how i really should replace that lightbulb at some point.


----------



## Goaty (Jul 23, 2010)

The ENTJ response made me laugh.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

INFJ: It's against basic human rights to change the lightbulb against its will :tongue:


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

1, to tell the ISTJ how to do it


----------

